# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Uutta pyörää kaupungin muhkuroille

## HDsnowblind

Tuli sitten oma Cube Nutrail Pro myytyä pois (snif) kun ei uskaltanut sitä kylillä jättää mihinkään ja paikalliset polut ei vetänytkäänn puoleensa ihan niin paljon kuin oletin. 
Nytten olisi sitten uusi pyörä siihen 700€ pintaan hakusessa (vaimolle kans).

Työissä tulee pyörittyä pientä rinkiä kaupungilla ylä ja alamäkeen mukula/laatta teillä ja joka tien ylistyksessä on vastassa kivikoroke. Tuntuu että keskustan ajoihinkin tarvisi täpärin... Noh, jos nyt miettiis ihan etujousitettua tai täysjäykkää, helpoille poluillekkin tulee kumminkin eksyttyä. Mietteitä onkin, täysjäykkä jonka päivittää (ehkä) myöhemmin etujousitetuksi, kerralla sellainen ettei tarvi vaihtaa vai kokoaisko perhana koko pyörän iha ittse O.o 

Ihmetyttää myös noi vaihteet, miksi niissä ei vaan voi olla 1x10 vaihteet vaan pitää olla jos jonkinlaisia 3x9 kummallisuuksia. Toki voisi kai tuollaisestaki napata vain edestä pari kiekkoo ja etuvaihtaja pois?

Ajatukset pyörinyt Grand Canyon 4.0, Cube Roadin ja ehkä jos jaksaa odotella, niin Vituksen nucleus. Ja ainahan on vaihtoehtona käytetyn kyttääminen ja ostaminen..
Sihte vielä se rengas koko, 27,5 vai 29... Hhhm. (Pituuta itsellä vain 172cm)

(Nythän siis on tullut liikuttua 20kg Elina tunturilla töissä)...

----------

